# Những cây cầu đẹp và lạ nhất thế giới



## nguyenquynh010906 (17 Tháng sáu 2013)

*Những cây cầu đẹp và lạ nhất thế giới*

*Cầu Akashi, Nhật bản*

Cây  cầu Akashi ở Nhật bản kết nối thành phố Kobe và Awaji là cây cầu treo  dài nhất thế giới, còn về độ cao thì nó chỉ đứng sau cầu Viaduct Millau  của Pháp. 













Cầu  Akashi khác thường bởi những giải pháp về cấu trúc của mình, trong đó  có tính đến khả năng dễ xảy ra địa chấn trong vùng và tính linh hoạt đặc  biệt của giao thông đường ôtô và đường biển ở khu vực thuộc đảo Honshu.  Theo kế hoạch thì cầu Akashi là chiếc đầu tiên trong số 3 chiếc tương  tự trong tương lai.

*Cầu Henderson, Singapore*


Cây  cầu khác thường có dạng hình lượn sóng này đã trở thành một trong số  những thắng cảnh của Singapore. Cầu Sóng Henderson nằm trên độ cao 36m  trên sông Henderson Roud, là cây cầu đi bộ cao nhất trong thành phố.  Chiều dài của cầu là 274m. 












Với  hình dạng sóng lượn đặc biệt thú vị của mình và cấu trúc kiểu "rẻ sườn"  mà vào năm 2009 nó đã được coi là thiết kế đẹp nhất của năm. Cầu  Henderson được xây dựng không chỉ để cho người đi bộ mà trên đó còn có  những chỗ ngồi thoải mái - thực tế nó là một đài quan sát đặc biệt.  Khách bộ hành lúc nào cũng có thể ngồi, thư giãn và thưởng thức vẻ đẹp  của công viên.

*Cầu "Cổng vàng", California*


Cây cầu  màu đỏ có tên "Những cổng vàng" ở San Francisco là một trong những xu  hướng thiết kế cầu hiện đại, được xây từ năm 1937. 











Cầu  "Những cổng vàng" gồm 3 nhịp phục vụ cho 6 làn xe lưu thông và có cải  tiến cho việc điều chỉnh hướng hoạt động ở vịnh San Francisco. Tổng  chiều dài của cầu lên tới 2.730m, chiều cao của cầu so với mặt nước là  225m.    

*Cầu "Vịnh Hàng Châu", Trung Quốc*


Cây cầu  "Vịnh Hàng Châu" nối liền Thượng Hải với khu công nghiệp ngoại ô Ninh  Ba, là một trong số những cây cầu dài nhất thế giới. Chiều dài của công  trình đặc biệt này lên đến 35km, trải dọc theo dòng nước của vịnh  Huangzhou. 











Ngoài  ra, cầu "Vịnh Hàng Châu" còn đặc biệt bởi nó có các điểm 
dịch vụ
 riêng  của mình, trong đó có trạm xăng, quán cà phê và thậm chí có cả một khách  sạn.

*Cầu Havado, Arizona*











Cầu  Havado ở Arizona (Mỹ) dài 254m bắc qua sông Colorado và Grand Canyon.  Cây cầu độc đáo và khác thường này được hoàn thành vào năm 1929, tuy  nhiên do việc lưu thông quá nặng vào năm 1995 nên cầu đã được làm mới và  gia cố với những vòm thép mới.

*Cầu Erasmus tại Rotterdam, Hà lan*


Cây  cầu dây văng Erasmus tại Rotterdam được khai trương từ năm 1996 có  chiều dài 808m. Nó nổi tiếng bởi phía Nam của cây cầu xoay này là thiết  bị nâng lớn và nặng nhất trên thế giới. 











Cầu  Erasmus còn có biệt danh là "Thiên nga" bởi hình dáng trụ tháp của nó  dài 139m và không đối xứng, trông tựa như chiếc cổ duyên dáng của con  thiên nga.

*Cầu Oresunn, Đan Mạch*


Cây cầu Oresunn  nối liền thủ đô Copenhagen của Đan Mạch với thành phố Malmo của Thụy  Điển. Nó đặc biệt bởi kích thước và chức năng của mình. 

Thứ  nhất, đó là cầu và cũng là đường hầm dưới nước dành cho đường cao tốc và  2 làn đường sắt. Thứ hai, là chiếc cầu mới hoàn toàn không cản trở sự  điều hướng. 











Cầu  Oresunn là sự kết hợp của con đường dài nhất và cầu đường sắt ở châu  Âu. Trước khi cầu được xây dựng thì người dân của Đan Mạch và Thụy điển  đi từ nước này sang nước khác chỉ bằng phà.

*Cầu Millau, Pháp*


Cây  cầu cạn Millau là một công trình cao nhất của nước Pháp. Chiều cao của  một trong các trụ cầu là 341m, thậm chí hơn cả độ cao của tháp Eiffel  nữa. 












Những  chiếc xe trên cầu lướt qua thung lũng của sông Tarn ở độ cao 270m kể từ  mặt đất! Cầu Millau được coi là một trong số những cây cầu đặc biệt  nhất trên thế giới.

*Cầu đi bộ Helix, Singapore*











Những  người tạo nên cây cầu Helix ở Singapore đã cố gắng thiết kế lặp lại cấu  trúc của ADN. Chiếc cầu hình xoắn ốc lộng lẫy độc đáo này nối liền vịnh  Marina Bay với một siêu 
khách sạn
 mới "Marina Bay Sands" trông đặc biệt  ấn tượng với hệ thống ánh sáng vào buổi tối.

*Cầu trên sông ở Magdeburg, Đức*


Một  trong những cây cầu khác thường nhất trên thế giới là cầu trên sông dài  918m được xây dựng tại Magdeburg, Đức. Điểm nổi bật là những tàu vận  tải chạy trên cầu ở độ cao 4m so với mặt sông. 











Cũng  như bất kỳ một chiếc cầu nào, cầu Magdeburg có hai vỉa hè dọc thân cầu  mà khách bộ hành và khách 
du lịch
 có thể thoải mái đi lại trên đó. Một  hệ thống phức tạp đã được thiết kế như một chiếc tàu thang máy để có thể  nâng các con tàu lên tới độ cao của cầu. 

*Cầu nối giữa Trung Quốc và Hồng Kông*











Cây  cầu khác thường nối Hồng Kông với Trung Quốc đại lục được xây dựng một  cách đặc biệt. Đường đi qua biên giới giữa hai nước và hệ thống chuyển  động từ bên trái sang phải đang có sự thay đổi. Để tránh sự hỗn loạn khi  luân chuyển các làn xe, chiếc cầu có hình dạng số 8 đặc biệt.

*Cầu Octavio, Brazil*


Cây  cầu tuyệt đẹp này được khai trương cách đây không lâu. Lễ cắt băng  trọng thể khánh thành cầu diễn ra vào năm 2008. Trải qua 4 năm tồn tại,  cây cầu đã trở thành một trong những kỳ quan khác thường và được biết  đến nhiều nhất của thành phố San-Paulo ở Brazil. 












Dạng  ban đầu của trụ cầu được thiết kế có hình chữ "X" lớn. Trông cây cầu  rất kiên cố và hiện đại. "Octavio" là cây cầu duy nhất trên thế giới với  kiểu dây văng đồng thời là đường nối phức tạp có hai cầu vượt giao  nhau.


----------

